# Running power wire through FireWall



## russianmerc (Aug 8, 2014)

Attempted to tackle installing the system today. Tapped into the rear right and ran that wire back. 

Running the power is another story. 
I have a 2013 Eco Manual. 
I do not feel safe running through the clutch cable grommet. 


Is there any where else on the cruze that i can get the dang power cable through the firewall?? Any help would be greatly Appreciated.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

theres a post somewhere here, but cant remember where it is exactly. just above the brake pedal there is a oval looking piece that has 2 bolts on it, 7 or 10 mm i wanna say, just undo those and if you go into the engine bay pop out the washer fluid container and you can see the piece pull it out and drill out your hole for the power wire.


----------



## russianmerc (Aug 8, 2014)

giantsfan10 said:


> theres a post somewhere here, but cant remember where it is exactly. just above the brake pedal there is a oval looking piece that has 2 bolts on it, 7 or 10 mm i wanna say, just undo those and if you go into the engine bay pop out the washer fluid container and you can see the piece pull it out and drill out your hole for the power wire.


Yep, that's the clutch cable Grommet.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I have an Eco 6MT and I still ran my power wire (4ga) through the clutch grommet. It does not impact the clutch nor does the clutch impact the wire.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

ive got a auto so its basically just kinda there doing nothing.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is a few pics of where I ran mine through. I ran it along the harness that runs next to the clutch push rod. Doesn't hit anything. It's ALOT easier to just pop the coolant tank out you have ample space work to make a slit in it and run your wire. 







Sorry for the crappy cell pics but hope they help. Also when removing the coolant tank there is I think a 10mm bolt on top and it slides out on the bottom. It can be tricky. Leave the hoses attached and just move it as side while you work. Hope that helps!


----------



## russianmerc (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. @cruzinred92 Ran the cable directly below the wiring harness, there is a small hole there on your first pic. Made the hole slightly bigger and ran a gun chamber lock through and then tapped on the other side and ran it through (couldn't find a metal coat hanger.. only have plastic ones at home). Power, speaker wires ran.. just have the ground left but ran out of day light and bugs were bad. 

I'll post pics tomorrow of exactly where i ran it for other people as well. But have to say by wiring harness is nice.. as long as you keep sharp stuff away.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

russianmerc said:


> Thanks for the input guys. @cruzinred92 Ran the cable directly below the wiring harness, there is a small hole there on your first pic. Made the hole slightly bigger and ran a gun chamber lock through and then tapped on the other side and ran it through (couldn't find a metal coat hanger.. only have plastic ones at home). Power, speaker wires ran.. just have the ground left but ran out of day light and bugs were bad.
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow of exactly where i ran it for other people as well. But have to say by wiring harness is nice.. as long as you keep sharp stuff away.


I am weird but I always run my ground straight to the battery just a thought!


----------



## russianmerc (Aug 8, 2014)

@hicuzer. There is a factory ground point on the left side of the trunk. Really doesn't hurt anythign unless you don't have a clean metal point to connect to.


----------



## russianmerc (Aug 8, 2014)

This is where i ran the power through last night. Down and to the right of the wiring harness is a tiny hole that is plugged. Cut outward away from the wiring hardness and expand the hole slightly with a sharp knife. I'll be creating a video with more detail once i'm home. System should be bumping tonight :grin::grin::grin:. 

*Have a good weekend guys!!*

*Note: Click on the Images below to Expand them. I found this to be one of the best spots to run the wire with very little modification. I hope this helps some folks out there that were stuck like i was. *


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I can't be certain from the picture... But if that is your power wire, it does look very undersized... What gauge are you running?!



russianmerc said:


> This is where i ran the power through last night. Down and to the right of the wiring harness is a tiny hole that is plugged. Cut outward away from the wiring hardness and expand the hole slightly with a sharp knife. I'll be creating a video with more detail once i'm home. System should be bumping tonight :grin::grin::grin:.
> 
> *Have a good weekend guys!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Livingfortheice said:


> I can't be certain from the picture... But if that is your power wire, it does look very undersized... What gauge are you running?!



That's a screw driver in the pic...
And he said he's running a 4ga


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

I've got a metal rod it's about an 1/8" thick 3 feet long, one end has a point the other a little hook ( you can make one with a coat hanger). Just push it through the main grommet to the side of the wires, there's usually a few inches of nothing but rubber around the main harness. Push it through, stab my powerwire onto the end of it and usually work the wire up a few inches, tape it tightly (just electrical tape), apply some lube (3 in 1 works good), and pull out the other side (pull slow, and once there's resistance give a few primer pulls and rip like your starting a 2 stroke). Don't take anything apart, take a min tops. Just be mindful of the main harness.


----------



## Nodak (Sep 12, 2014)

russianmerc said:


> This is where i ran the power through last night. Down and to the right of the wiring harness is a tiny hole that is plugged. Cut outward away from the wiring hardness and expand the hole slightly with a sharp knife. I'll be creating a video with more detail once i'm home. System should be bumping tonight :grin::grin::grin:.
> 
> *Have a good weekend guys!!*
> 
> ...


Did you happen to make a video running the powerwire through that hole? I'm waiting for my install kit to come in and I'm hoping to install everything this weekend. thanks for the pics, I was a little bummed when I looked under the brake pedal and saw the clutch take up the grommet.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Nodak,
Get a metal coat hanger and straighten it out. Pierce the gromet, tape the wire to the hanger and pull thru slowly. Thats how i ran mine and have had 0 issues.

Ben


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

russianmerc said:


> Yep, that's the clutch cable Grommet.


What is the part number on that because on my automatic I was unbolting it to run a wire through it and it got lost in the engine bay somewhere... the engine bay seems to make everything disappear...


----------



## ZOBro (Jun 23, 2016)

Does anyone have pictures or videos of how to do this? I can't find a hole or grommet to run my power wire


----------



## Dialtone74 (Jul 7, 2017)

How did you remove that coolant tank. I have it loose but it wont pop out ,, help


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dialtone74 said:


> How did you remove that coolant tank. I have it loose but it wont pop out ,, help


I tried to locate a thread with pictures, but found none. When I ran a wire through for my trailer lights, I located the plate both inside the vehicle and under the hood and chose a spot to drill, made sure there were no obstructions and drilled the plate in place with a step bit. If you do not push too hard, you can control the hole, and carefully drill successive steps to create a large enough hole to put in a grommet. You can both the step bit and grommets from Harbor Freight for little money, or ask an electrician friend to borrow theirs.

Step Bit

Grommets


----------



## chicagolegacy (Dec 27, 2018)

*Help lol*

Hey guys. I have a 2012 cruze LS. Automatic. Im trying to run some wire from a PA speaker in the grill to the inside of the car. I've never ran wires through a firewall and thats why everyone has been saying. Ive tried youtubing the process but ive seen it for every other car but the cruze. If someone can send pics or shed some light it would be much appreciated.


----------

